# Massachusetts - Boston Aquarium Society Meeting Monday July 15 8:00!



## equatics (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! You don't have to be a member to go to the Boston Aquarium Society meeting 7/15 at 8:00 on the Discovery wharf at the New England Aquarium. Take the Blue Line. Doors open at 7:30. Buck-a-bag night, so there will be a lot of stuff. Sellers make total sale amount less $1.00 to BAS.

I'll bring a very big algae scraper for $2. Too big for my 10g lol. Used for about 2 seconds.


----------



## dancelady (Apr 24, 2014)

*Will there be another show this year 2014?*

I would like to go to this year's show, if it is around the same time. Could you let me know when, where, and hours for this years?


----------



## dancelady (Apr 24, 2014)

*Does anyone know when the Boston Aquarium Soc. meeting & show is?*

No one answered my request to know when the Boston Show is, if anyone knows or can tell me where to look for it, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

